# Fight Dentist Fangs Mouthguard



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Fight Dentist Fangs Mouthguard | MMAGearGuide.net










The design is similar to what Andrei Arlovski, Dan Hardy and what other MMA fighters use.

These only used to be available through a custom design which cost up to a few hundred dollars through your dentists and numerous custom mouthguard companies but now it's available for 30 bucks. (20 GBP, which is pretty much half the price of a proper custom mouthguard here in the UK)

I'd pick one up because it's cheap and because of the looks but I doubt that it will match the level of protection of custom mouthguards as it is a boil and bite. Though, these are "constructed with PolyShok (Professional mouthguards formed with PolyShoK technology are safer for athletes and can absorb 150% more impact energy than ordinary EVA mouthguards)"

I wonder who will be the first retailers to pick these up and bring them to UK shores.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Where did you get one from Romeo, or did you order it from the states?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah i spotted these a few days ago on the net! ill have a gander agen. ive got the shoc doc ones...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

You are like a MMA Gear buyers Bible i F**king love it!lol



Romeo said:


> Fight Dentist Fangs Mouthguard | MMAGearGuide.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Where did you get one from Romeo, or did you order it from the states?


You get it from the states, they just released it a couple days ago if I'm not mistaken.

Though, I'm sure you can get a custom mouthguard design (with a custom fit as well) from Gumshields.com for about 40 GBP so I wouldn't really bother with these to be honest, taking into account shpping costs and whatnot.

I tried contacting Opro customer service both on their US and UK email addresses and they never responded.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea i've come across Gumshields.com before, their website seemed a little dodgey though, says you go to a dentist to get impressions yet fails to list any dentists, also fails to list any prices....


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

People on another forum stated that they ordered from there and apparently they got a quality product.

I rang them up and they asked for my address, nothing else and told me that they would send an impression kit over. This alone makes them a legit company seeing as they're willing to send an impression kit for free and that's pretty much the one that's more expensive in the custom mouthguard creation process.


----------

